# 19" rims on MK4 JETTA



## italiano11 (Jan 26, 2009)

hey, i have 
19x8.5 front 
19x9.5 rear 
BMW rims for my MK4 Jetta. what would the best tire specs be so i don't screw up the cluster??
i need to full tire mesurements!
thanks a lot for everyone who answered








(added): i'm aware of the fitting of the rims and all. the rear offset will be 7 with the adaptors i have, i just need tire sizes to make sure it doesn't screw up the cluster


_Modified by italiano11 at 2:50 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## orionz06 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: 19" rims on MK4 JETTA (italiano11)*

225/35/19 is the plus zero...
235/35/19 i think is more common


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: 19" rims on MK4 JETTA (orionz06)*

depending upon offset you may not have enough room if adapters are needed...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 19" rims on MK4 JETTA (orionz06)*

235/35-19 is the only size we recommend, rim width range is 8" to 9.5"


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 19" rims on MK4 JETTA ([email protected])*

There is about a 2% chance that any 19'' bmw wheels are going to fit your car. 
You have to use adapters to make the bolt pattern fit your car, or the bolt holes professionally filled in and redrilled for your pattern.


----------



## italiano11 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: 19" rims on MK4 JETTA ([email protected])*

so that means that i buy four same tires and they'll fit even if the rear width is bigger than the front width? how does that work?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: 19" rims on MK4 JETTA (italiano11)*

can we see a pic of said wheel and car?


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

yes can we see pics of said wheel and car- im interested as well. I'd stay away from BMW rims on my VW- because there are big brother companies in the same brand. I hope they are cleaner than any audi or porsche set up. granted BMW does have nice rims on BMW's.


----------



## italiano11 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (stv1der)*

rims
http://s60.photobucket.com/alb...0.jpg
car
http://www.corrado-club.com/pi...j.jpg
thanks for the help!


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (italiano11)*

225/35/19 for the front 
245/40/19 for the rear- This will definitely show the staggaredness of the wheels, give you a semi stretched look, will flow cleanly with your fenders, and I cant guarentee that they will not mess with your cluster because TOTALLY different size rims of your stocks-
Its mathematical though







, if you had the stock 17's and your moving up to 19's thats a 2 inch increase from the rim to the top profile of the wheel. that is 25mm each inch- so the Above recommendation is as close as you get to comfort if you dont want to be riding on rubberbands to keep your cluster perfectly in order. Best of luck.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (stv1der)*

245-40-19 is too big 
just for reference a 225-40-18 has a 25.08 od
225-35-19 is 25.20
and a 245-40-19 has 26.72
thats running a tire that is an inch and a half taller on the back than on the front.


----------



## italiano11 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

so what is it exactly you would be suggesting a2lowww?
should i still proceed with the 235/35/19 all 4?


----------



## solarirock (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: (italiano11)*

225/35/19








get stretchy


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (solarirock)*

i would do a 225/35 front and 235-35-19 rear.


----------



## italiano11 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

so what is it exactly you would be suggesting a2lowww?
should i still proceed with the 235/35/19 all 4?


----------



## greekspec (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (italiano11)*

if your lookn for the same OD and slight stretch match frt and rear been there 225/35/19 and 255/30/19







also depends on brand .......I've only run the Dunlop Sport Maxx on my Oettingers and SP9000's on my Schmidts and Tracers


_Modified by greekspec at 9:50 AM 3-9-2009_


----------



## italiano11 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (greekspec)*

lol well i'm just curious to know if there's a tire size that i can put in the front, and a size that i can put in the back without having to modify the tires (stretching them) and without it messing up my cluster.
now if nothing exists, then i guess what everyone else suggested would be the next best thing. but which one is better? lol


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (italiano11)*

you will be better off to run a stretch inthe rear and try to keep the overal diameter the same or close. you could also try and run a 265-30-19 which is about the same diameter as the front 225-35-19. wheel offset with adapters may make this difficult though...


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

A 255/30/19 would probably fit better.
WHAT are the offsets? Do you already know they are going to fit?
Again, Do you know how these are going to fit?


----------



## italiano11 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (greekspec)*

lol well i'm just curious to know if there's a tire size that i can put in the front, and a size that i can put in the back without having to modify the tires (stretching them) and without it messing up my cluster.
now if nothing exists, then i guess what everyone else suggested would be the next best thing. but which one is better? lol


----------



## italiano11 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

the offset is 27 in the back and 43 in front. i'm expecting them to stick out in back by about 3 cm


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (italiano11)*

et27 on a 9.5'' wheel without adapters will already be just under flush. Even a 15mm adapter will cause them to poke.
The et43 on a 8.5'' wheel with 15mm adapters will bring them flush.


----------

